# Any cost/mile calculator or spreadsheet for Canadians (tax purposes)?



## mtl514 (Aug 30, 2015)

Would post this in a Canadian city forum but thought there's more traffic here. So anyone?


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/AgDM/crops/html/a3-40.html
Try that, not for Canadians but its a start. Look for the Excel logo on right side to the download the workbook.


----------

